# Anyone seen a full building system like this??



## tomjones (Dec 22, 2007)

I stumbled across this page while looking for something else. Have any of you every seen a functioning system like this. Interesting concept that might not add an awful lot of expense at the front end if you could find a good source of clear panels.

http://www.public.iastate.edu/~mwps_dis/mwps_web/plans/8190


I have seen Gary's outbuilding, Gary, Any thoughts???

Perhaps integrate a series of ducts into the rafter span, insulate the backsides???

They use clear panels. What about dark colored steel??

Might be a good conversation.

Tom


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Link didn't work for me


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I think the site is blocking entry due to not being an authorized user.


----------



## tomjones (Dec 22, 2007)

Try again...

http://www.public.iastate.edu/~mwps_dis/mwps_web/plans/81901.pdf


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Tom,
It seems like a pretty complex design. I'm not really sure I even understand all the air paths and gadgets.

If both the south (long) wall and the south roof are glazed, the collector area seems gigantic for the size of the building?

I think it might be a case of some designers getting a bit over enthusiastic in the 80's -- lots of good designs from then, but some got a bit carried away.

If if were doing a shop from scratch, I'd use something like this:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/SpaceHeating/SolarGarageCollector/garcol.htm

Its simple, cheap, passive (mostly), and it gives just outstanding lighting in the shop. If I could start from scratch, I'd make the shop longer in the E-W direction, include more thermal mass, insulate better (especially under the floor), and include a wood heater to make use of all the scraps I make 

Gary


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Might try googling "Thermal Envelope House" or "Double Envelope House." This seems to be along the same concept but I've never seem one built.

The second link worked.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Is the question whether you can collect heat in the summer and use it in the winter? The answer to that is "yes", but you need a lot more storage than shown in the link above.

Some more info:
http://www.greenershelter.org/index.php?pg=2
A house using this method:
http://daycreek.com/dc/html/house_specs.htm


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've heard of an ice fishing house that had one wall made from clear plexiglass. It was probably pretty toasty in February.


----------



## tomjones (Dec 22, 2007)

No, the main thought here in my mind is that generally roof mounted thermal system around here are mounted _exteriorto the roof. IOW they are added strucures, not integral. This is a was of making the roof structure into a multi purpose unit providing both a normal function and a heat gathering one. The building I am planning right now will have rafter spans of * feet rafter to rafter on a 44 foot width. I just found poly carbonate panels which would mesh exactly with my steel roofing I amgoing ot put on the roof. I am thinking more seriously about sealing the area under the purlins with plywood or osb painted black, then using an air handler of some sort to pump the heat around for both building heat and possibly some overnight storage. I would think it would be relatively easy to integrate some water heating collectors into this 8x44 foot solar collector as well. No off season storage, just pumping it around for nighttime and cloudy day use. Again *without any add on exterior structures to the building.* Because of my hobbies, I may even be able to use the summer heat to run a kiln for drying lumber, but most of the summer heat would simply be turned loose through properly sized eave and peak vents. 

I simply thought it was a somewhat fascinating design. I think if I were going to do the storage though I would use water as the mediam rather than trying to force air through the rocks._


----------

